

Amazon Holiday Delivery Woes: Send In the Drones - RougeFemme
http://techland.time.com/2013/12/26/amazon-holiday-delivery-woes-send-in-the-drones/#ixzz2oufnQJvj

======
rman666
There aught to be drones. Maybe next year.

